# oil filter



## Ozzie3o5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ive been all over everywhere and cant get an answer. How tight do i tighten the oil filter back on. The manual says 13 lbf-ft. I dont have a torque wrench


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

if its a spin on just tighten it by hand as tight as you can then turn just a but with filter wrench. I have always just gotten them as tight as I could by hand and have never had one leak. cars, trucks, or bikes all done the same.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Brute650i said:


> if its a spin on just tighten it by hand as tight as you can then turn just a but with filter wrench. I have always just gotten them as tight as I could by hand and have never had one leak. cars, trucks, or bikes all done the same.


Yep same here. Just run it up hand tight and then usually try to get about another 1/2 a turn on it. Never had one leak either. This is how I do the brute, the dirtbike, and my Dodge cummins.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> if its a spin on just tighten it by hand as tight as you can then turn just a but with filter wrench. I have always just gotten them as tight as I could by hand and have never had one leak. cars, trucks, or bikes all done the same.


X2..I do the same...on all spin-ons


----------



## Ozzie3o5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Replies were taking to long so i just tightened it as much as i could. Turns out i did it right. thanks for the help everyone.


----------

